
Bill Gates Announces Toilet That Converts Waste into Fertilizer - tokstesla
http://boomvibes.com/bill-gates-announces-toilet-that-converts-waste-into-fertilizer/
======
hekocelsius
I'm still trying to see if I can see a diagramatic representation of the
toilet.

